
Here are the 10 countries where homosexuality may be punished by death - MichaelAO
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/06/13/here-are-the-10-countries-where-homosexuality-may-be-punished-by-death-2/
======
mokane99
Then why is it that Western gay men who have gone to or lived in Saudi Arabia
consider it a gay paradise?

~~~
dudul
Source? I've never heard anybody refer to Saoudi Arabia as a gay paradise.

~~~
mokane99
"Don't Forget to Tape the Toilets: The Missing Employee Orientation Manual for
Saudi Arabia and Bahrain." That's just one.

~~~
mokane99
And have you ever spoken to a gay man who lived in Saudi Arabia?

